# Jumping & Dressage :)



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

Take all of this with a grain of salt, because I'm not trained in either dressage or jumping.

In the jumping video, it seems like you're leaning really far back coming into the fence, and pulling your horse's head back with you. In some of the jumps, this makes it seem like you're catching him in the mouth as he's stretching his neck to take off over the jump.

In the dressage video (the 1st one) it also seems like you're leaning really far back (and not just sitting deeply like one would in dressage) and there's something about your leg's angle that looks quiet off to me. It might be that your stirrup length is too short or that your lower leg is too far back.


----------



## Vicizmax (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks alot! 

In the jumping video, my trainer tells me to sit back before the jump because i need to hold the horse back (first of all because otherwise he goes far too fast, and I have to lean back and have the horse in front of me) and only lean forward when the horse jumps and loosen the reins over the jump so the horse can stretch its neck.
Yes, I admit I have some problems with loosening the reins sometimes, and sometimes I dont lean forward in time.. -.- (like when I get 'thrown' over) I didnt really think about that when I watched the video myself, so thanks again! I'll think more about that next time 

Yes, my legs are abit too long and the saddle too small for me, so I can see how my legs look wierd, haha!  But I need to shorten the stirrups so that I can reach his sides.. x) Though it makes it look wierd and messed up.. x(


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

Well I don't know much about dressage, but in the second video you look like you're leaning back a lot, especially when you halt. Also it looks like your shoulders are bunched forward, try to bring them back slightly.

As for jumping, you have a really nice, steady seat. Your form was great over the jumps, and your lead changes looked really great.


----------



## Vicizmax (Aug 11, 2008)

Equuestriaan said:


> Well I don't know much about dressage, but in the second video you look like you're leaning back a lot, especially when you halt. Also it looks like your shoulders are bunched forward, try to bring them back slightly.
> 
> As for jumping, you have a really nice, steady seat. Your form was great over the jumps, and your lead changes looked really great.


Hmm, yes, you're right, I didn't notice that..! I can see now that I'm leaning faaar too much back when I halt ! :/ I'll work on that!

Thanks alot for the advice and comment!!


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Well I'm not perfect for critiquing but here's what I see. Sorry if I sound harsh in any way I'm not trying to be 

You lean back WAY too much... I've been always taught that your ear, shoulder, elbow, hip, and heel should all meet in a straight line... I froze the videos in several places and you never matched up, in fact you're throwing yourself off balance by allowing your upper body to fall so far backwards. 
I personally think your stirrups need to come down... I know the pony is quite small, and you're quite long... instead of compromising and allowing your knee and leg to cramp up, could you take your stirrups down, keep your heels down and give commands by using more of your lower leg? I'm not sure, I normally ride horses that I'm not too big on height wise.
Because your leg is so cramped up it makes it harder for you to sit forward and on your seatbones... you can't have a proper deep seat because your leg is pushing you back into a chair seat, which is also bringing your leg too forward in some points (mainly the halt). I really think lengthening them stirrups will help.

Someone please correct me if I'm wrong with this... I'm only going from what I've been taught by a classical dressage rider. 
x


----------



## Vicizmax (Aug 11, 2008)

ohmyitschelle said:


> Well I'm not perfect for critiquing but here's what I see. Sorry if I sound harsh in any way I'm not trying to be
> 
> You lean back WAY too much... I've been always taught that your ear, shoulder, elbow, hip, and heel should all meet in a straight line... I froze the videos in several places and you never matched up, in fact you're throwing yourself off balance by allowing your upper body to fall so far backwards.
> I personally think your stirrups need to come down... I know the pony is quite small, and you're quite long... instead of compromising and allowing your knee and leg to cramp up, could you take your stirrups down, keep your heels down and give commands by using more of your lower leg? I'm not sure, I normally ride horses that I'm not too big on height wise.
> ...


Thanks! 
I'll try lengthening my stirrups and see if I can still use my legs properly even if I can't reach his sides, hehe.. 
It's funny, before I leant far too much forward and now I lean too much back.. xD I really need to get it in the middle..


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

really you look almost left behind from your horse and pretty bouncy... but other than that not too bad


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

Dressage: 
(OLD)
You are HOLDING the horse behind the bit...that is not only bad on the horse's neck, but it's not the correct position. Also the horse is hallow and is not collecting properly. YOu definately need to relax in the saddle...you are REALLLLLLY stiff. Take a deep breath and flow with his movements. He's a nice little gelding and is trying to give you his all, but, not trying to sound too harsh, but I think this might need to be said, you are being extremely too harsh on his mouth and not releasing (the reward) when he gets it correct. 
(NEW)
A little nicer on his mouth, but still unforgiving with the bit. Try to be a tad bit softer with the bit. Other than that, your body is still stiff, but better than before.
SUGGESTIONS: For stiffness, try riding without stirrups for a while to help gain your balance. Also lower your stirrups down a bit also. Work on being gentle with the bit. Ask for him to put his head on the poll, once he does release as the reward....horsers learn from the release of pressure...then if he raises it up ask again, then release.

As for jumping:
Can't give any critique for I know nothing on jumping.


I'm sorry if I was overly harsh with the critique, but I wanted to state what I thought and what I thought you should know.

But I love his movements. He has nice gaits and is nice all around horse. I think he'll go far in dressage competitions! What breed and what age?
He's a nice little mover and I really like him!! If you find him missing...I'll admit to this one.....it was me


----------



## fedex (Nov 14, 2008)

(I apologize in advanced. This critique is jumbled, I'm typing as I see it  )

Your jumping position is not interfering with the horse, but it could use some work. Your release is minimal. Practice sliding your knuckles up his crest. Also, you are coming back down too quickly. Your horse will start dropping back rails. 

Also, there are times when you are not giving your horse enough time to see the jump. Make sure that you are not just throwing them through the jumps. Your horse needs time to set up and rebalance. I also saw some deep spots. It happens. Your horse popped, and you did a nice job staying with him. Good job. You have flat hands (pet peeve). You will have more control if you have your thumbs up on top. 

Only things about your horse: some cross-cantering. Work on lead changes coming from _behind _first, not from their shoulders. And he is a little above the bit. But he looks like he is a nice, willing jumper. 

I'm writing this as I watch the video... So now I see that you are sitting too far back with your legs in front of you. And a bad spot. You got left behind. I think that again, this is an issue with your horse not having enough time to get his distance. You should turn to the jump when your horse's inside shoulder lines up with the inside standard. Half-halt with your outside rein to straighten, and ride forward through your turn. More cross cantering... 

Make sure that your elbows are bent. 
For the most part, you were staying with your horse. Sometimes those spots that you are unsure about cause you to get ahead. Just wait, and your horse will bring you up.

Your cantering seemed a little awkward and stiff. Go _with_ your horse's motion. 

Also, in those deep spots, maintain your canter pace. If you hold until you see your spot, then you'll be in too deep. Hence, the short spots. 

Good job.


----------



## Vicizmax (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks alot, that was great advice! 



> For stiffness, try riding without stirrups for a while to help gain your balance.


Yes, sometimes I go and ride without a saddle and I think that helps alot since I can relax and stretch my legs as much as I want.. xD Thus being able to use them better. So i'll try that out again soon since its been a while since I rode without stirrups.. 

fedex: Thanks a lot for all the advice!  I'll definitly try this out next lesson. I now notice more and more mistakes I made which i haven't noticed before, so that was great help!


----------



## Vicizmax (Aug 11, 2008)

SonnyWimps said:


> But I love his movements. He has nice gaits and is nice all around horse. I think he'll go far in dressage competitions! What breed and what age?
> He's a nice little mover and I really like him!! If you find him missing...I'll admit to this one.....it was me


He's registered as Danish Sportpony! But his mother was a New Forest, and i know he definitly has some arab blood in him.. 
He's 17 years old, so a bit old now.. 
He used to do really big competitions in both jumping and dressage with his old owner, when he was younger, he can do all the exercises in dressage..  Its just me who isnt that experienced.. xD hehe


----------



## Nadia (Nov 16, 2008)

I don't want to be mean, just that you know.

You are pulling to much in your horses mouth. On a circle, when he comes up.
If you want him to go on the bit, you have to achieve that with relaxation and flexibilty. Not by "Let pull him into this position". And keep your toes in, I can hang my coat over your feet.  Don't lean back too much, it doesn't look nice and it gives you a look that your pulling to much.
And before you do flying changes, half pass and all of that, you have to get your horse on the bit, relaxed.
Half of the judges these days don't even know what relaxation means, what flexibility means. These days it's all about pull into position.


----------



## Vicizmax (Aug 11, 2008)

Nadia said:


> I don't want to be mean, just that you know.
> 
> You are pulling to much in your horses mouth. On a circle, when he comes up.
> If you want him to go on the bit, you have to achieve that with relaxation and flexibilty. Not by "Let pull him into this position". And keep your toes in, I can hang my coat over your feet.  Don't lean back too much, it doesn't look nice and it gives you a look that your pulling to much.
> ...


Yes unfortunately he's very stiff and he's not my horse, so I only ride him once a week! Otherwise he goes on hunts in the weekends and is ridden by beginners.. :/ So i dont have any days where I can practice basic things like that..! Which really annoys me, but what can I do? :/


----------



## Nadia (Nov 16, 2008)

Vicizmax said:


> Yes unfortunately he's very stiff and he's not my horse, so I only ride him once a week! Otherwise he goes on hunts in the weekends and is ridden by beginners.. :/ So i dont have any days where I can practice basic things like that..! Which really annoys me, but what can I do? :/


Well, here's something simple for you. Keep to this warming-up!
10 minutes walk, first 5 min. long loose reins. Then ride him round and low. Not Rollkur, but lower. This loosens his neck muscles up. And ride plenty of circles. Make him look outwards and inwards, that is the most important. Your horse has to be flexible. Try a trot and ride him low and round. Keep him active, plenty of collected trot and burst out into extented trot. This has to happen in 1,2,3! This way you keep you horse from leaning into your hands and using your hands as a carrier. Then give him more room (loosen the reins) if I'm right, he will try and search the contact between you and him. When he does that, you can begin the real work.
I happy to help you anytime. I work with problem horses, a stiff neck is a tiny problem to me. You don't want to know what kind of problems I've been through.

If you ever want anymore help or tips, just ask. I here to help.


----------



## Vicizmax (Aug 11, 2008)

Nadia said:


> Well, here's something simple for you. Keep to this warming-up!
> 10 minutes walk, first 5 min. long loose reins. Then ride him round and low. Not Rollkur, but lower. This loosens his neck muscles up. And ride plenty of circles. Make him look outwards and inwards, that is the most important. Your horse has to be flexible. Try a trot and ride him low and round. Keep him active, plenty of collected trot and burst out into extented trot. This has to happen in 1,2,3! This way you keep you horse from leaning into your hands and using your hands as a carrier. Then give him more room (loosen the reins) if I'm right, he will try and search the contact between you and him. When he does that, you can begin the real work.
> I happy to help you anytime. I work with problem horses, a stiff neck is a tiny problem to me. You don't want to know what kind of problems I've been through.
> 
> If you ever want anymore help or tips, just ask. I here to help.


Again, thanks, hehe 
When i warm up i only ride circles, i make big and small ones, around the jumps, changing direction after every circle, trying to loosen him up. And it helps, he relaxes more, but because of his stiffness (cuz he's not worked well every day, they just put a loose chambon on him and he rides around with his nose in the air) every time i try to get him to bend his neck, or just _turn_ his neck left or right, he speeds up, so then of course i hold him back before he has the time to speed up, and make a circle but then he stops and starts to rise on his hind legs. And if i keep trying, he just stops and rises more often, tenses and then i have a really bad jumping lesson because he starts hopping around.. :/ 

A few weeks ago, I was allowed to borrow him for a dressage lesson, and I really got him loosened up in the end! For half an hour, i struggled with him stopping, rising, going sideways, going too fast and all kinds of things, but after 30 minutes of hard work it payed off, he went down and bended his neck by himself, i didnt even have to have any contact with his mouth, i loosened my reins and he still went down! But that was some hell of a lesson, and the next day he went to the forest, so unfortunately it all went to waste.. -.-'

So if you have any advice of how I can loosen him up in 5-10 minutes of trot and gallop, please do tell!

_My lesson is at 16:30 on thursdays but we have to set the jumps up at 16, we cant do it earlier cuz there's lessons, so i have to set up jumps from 16:00 to 16:15, saddle up fast and get in the saddle, so i'm down at the riding house around 16:18-16:20, I walk him around 7 minutes, then I have 5-10 minutes to warm him up, since i get a few minutes at the start of the lesson before we jump, then I warm up on a cross and a few small jumps before we really begin at around 16:35, and then we do a course and stuff untill 16:45, and then i walk him off. I only get 15 min. of a jumping lesson because i have my private lessons alone. If I rode with another person, it would be half an hour, but there's no other rider who has a pony who takes the private lessons, and I cant have it with a horse because of the distances on the double jumps and stuff. So the length of the lesson depends on how many people there are, so each person gets 15 min in all._


----------



## Nadia (Nov 16, 2008)

Vicizmax said:


> Again, thanks, hehe
> When i warm up i only ride circles, i make big and small ones, around the jumps, changing direction after every circle, trying to loosen him up. And it helps, he relaxes more, but because of his stiffness (cuz he's not worked well every day, they just put a loose chambon on him and he rides around with his nose in the air) every time i try to get him to bend his neck, or just _turn_ his neck left or right, he speeds up, so then of course i hold him back before he has the time to speed up, and make a circle but then he stops and starts to rise on his hind legs. And if i keep trying, he just stops and rises more often, tenses and then i have a really bad jumping lesson because he starts hopping around.. :/
> 
> A few weeks ago, I was allowed to borrow him for a dressage lesson, and I really got him loosened up in the end! For half an hour, i struggled with him stopping, rising, going sideways, going too fast and all kinds of things, but after 30 minutes of hard work it payed off, he went down and bended his neck by himself, i didnt even have to have any contact with his mouth, i loosened my reins and he still went down! But that was some hell of a lesson, and the next day he went to the forest, so unfortunately it all went to waste.. -.-'
> ...


Just trot and canter?
Try and do the same in trot as you did in walk. On the longest side of the arena you bring him back to collected trot, then do a fullout extended trot and back to collected trot again then extended again. Now his hindlegs will start working, he will pick them up more. This will lead to more relaxation. Ride half-pass. Make sure he takes his hindlegs with him. Now you push him into canter. If he doesn't react to your legs, just try again. If he doesn't do it then give a small kick, now he should canter. But bring him back and start again. Once he's cantering try collected and extended. Big and small circles, half-pass and counter canter. After you've done all of this, Bring him to a walk. then a collected trot, the a extended trot, collected canter and extended canter. Now he should feel much looser. This usually takes me 6-8 minutes.


----------



## Vicizmax (Aug 11, 2008)

Nadia said:


> Just trot and canter?
> Try and do the same in trot as you did in walk. On the longest side of the arena you bring him back to collected trot, then do a fullout extended trot and back to collected trot again then extended again. Now his hindlegs will start working, he will pick them up more. This will lead to more relaxation. Ride half-pass. Make sure he takes his hindlegs with him. Now you push him into canter. If he doesn't react to your legs, just try again. If he doesn't do it then give a small kick, now he should canter. But bring him back and start again. Once he's cantering try collected and extended. Big and small circles, half-pass and counter canter. After you've done all of this, Bring him to a walk. then a collected trot, the a extended trot, collected canter and extended canter. Now he should feel much looser. This usually takes me 6-8 minutes.


Ok thanks alot I'll try that out!! 
I'm jumping him today so I can try find someone to film me, and try out all the advice everyone's been giving me


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

If you ended up getting more video, I'd love to see it! =)


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Just a few pointers.. I haven't read any other posts:

Dressage -

- You are waaaay too busy with your hands; jerking, tugging, messing around.. I suggest trying to have a quiet, consistant hand - you are making the horse busy in the head because of your busy hands.

- You are crossing your rein over; try and keep your hands steady and on the side of the horse that you're directing the rein to. 

- You are very stiff at the trot and don't move well with your horse; try and relax your back, move with your horse, and I can guarantee your horse will start working through his back more.

- You are forcing the horse behind the vertical a few times; again, busy hands are causing this.

- When you are asking for a leg-yield, the horse is overbending and then you correct it, then you let him overbend again - try and keep the horse straighter with a slight bend. This does not mean lose suppleness. 

- Keep your leg in line and heels down.

- Overall I think your biggest problem is that you ride too much with your hands; try and shift that so you're riding with your seat and leg more. 

- In the second video, while you were doing a loop you asked him nicely off the rail, then let him rush back shoulder-first to the track; instead, try and keep him nice and steady and bent through the loop, instead of just rushing back to the wall. 

- All in all, I do think your canter could use some work, it is fairly rushy and unbalanced.

Okay, I am tapped out for critiques for the moment, sorry it's so short.


----------



## Vicizmax (Aug 11, 2008)

There will be a new video SOON! 
I'll try tomorrow, tonight I'm having lessons so it will be too complicated to film that since I have to use a tripod..

JDI: Yes, some of those points have been mensioned before, but thanks!


----------



## jeddah31 (Jun 11, 2008)

Jumping you look a lot kinder and softer than you do dressage. He looks like he's about to bolt of any second but that shouldn't keep you from putting your legs on, he needs to learn to accept it. Don't neglect your insdie leg, he looks very unbalanced around the corners. Remeber to half halt

Dressage Your restricting him a lot. I know you said you shortened your stirrups so you could reach his sides, but it shouldnt be your heel moving him it should be your leg, and your leg position is throwing off your sit trot. 
Your very blunt and heavy with your hands, pulling his head around all over the place and holding him behind the bit which is resticting him even more. Soften your hands, if he's rushing half halt, and keep your legs ON. He needs to relax and become a lot softer in your hands and hold himself. Do heaps o long and low work, asking him to stretch forwards down and out to stretch all his neck muscles. It'll make him happier to collect up again and happier in gereral to swing and offer himself to you.


----------



## Vicizmax (Aug 11, 2008)

Argh I could smash my camera! So i was filming today (Tuesday) and then, after about 2 minutes it said the battery ran out.. -.-'
And I hadn't noticed it had been running out..!
So I'll only be able to film on Thursday, and if I cant on Thursday then I might just as well wait till Sunday, cuz I have a competition on Sunday..
I'll try to get something up, in any case, there's definitly gonna be a video up by Sunday..!


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

So far I only watched the jumping video.. your hands should be at or in front of (in your case) in front of the pony's martingale. It will help you not lean back so much.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Are you breathing when you jump? You look a little tense. I use to hold my breath and then fall apart half way through my course because I was so tense and tired. Try counting 1.. 2... out loud (forces you to breath) move your hands up his crest like I previously said... and GRAB MANE! You are getting left behind and not closing that hip.. grabbing mane a few strides before the jump will help you..


----------



## Vicizmax (Aug 11, 2008)

starlinestables said:


> Are you breathing when you jump? You look a little tense. I use to hold my breath and then fall apart half way through my course because I was so tense and tired. Try counting 1.. 2... out loud (forces you to breath) move your hands up his crest like I previously said... and GRAB MANE! You are getting left behind and not closing that hip.. grabbing mane a few strides before the jump will help you..


I never actually thought about that..! Well, when I finish a course, its not like I'm out of breath or anything, so I think I do breathe.. xD But its not like i specifically remember or notice that..


----------



## Vicizmax (Aug 11, 2008)

Here's the new jumping video!! 
I'm afraid I forgot to read all the advice before my lesson, so I only remembered a few things.. :/

_If it says "We're sorry, this video is no longer available." then come back later to watch it! It's just because it hasn' finished proccesing yet.._

*THE VIDEO:*


----------



## Vicizmax (Aug 11, 2008)

So the big day is tomorrow! I'm going to a competition, I'll be riding the same class as last time.
He's not as stiff, so that's good, although I know I have a lot of problems I couldn't fix in the 3 weeks, since my last competition, so I'm really nervous about how it will go tomorrow.. 

If there's anyone who can just give me some last minute advice!
I have BIG BIG BIG problems with the lengthening stride in canter! Its my biggest problem, and I think if I could get it right, it would make my result better!
I took a few quick clips of it from Tuesday and Thursday.
My trainer told me he needs to have his back legs under him, he needs to gather himself more! His backlegs are way behind him, and I can feel it, he goes forward but its like he's stretched out instead of being together. :/
So please do watch this and give some advice..

*THE VIDEO:*


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

As I pointed out before, your horse has some issues. he is not relaxed. He is counter bent in many shots and he has a hollow back. Non of these problems will allow you to progress to a lengthen stride at canter and the loss of balance/cross canter when bringing him back from a rushed canter is telling you this.

Get the horse relaxed and moving forward in a rhythmic sequence of steps and then the rest will follow.


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

I don't know anything about dressage so I'll only comment on the jumping. You are sitting up a lot straighter than before, that's good. Also your leg and seat look nice over the jumps and your release is good. The only thing I really notice is that you are riding very heavy with your hands. It looks like you are hauling on your horse's mouth around the corners and right after landing. Try to loosen up and "let go" through your elbows.


----------



## Vicizmax (Aug 11, 2008)

Equuestriaan said:


> I don't know anything about dressage so I'll only comment on the jumping. You are sitting up a lot straighter than before, that's good. Also your leg and seat look nice over the jumps and your release is good. The only thing I really notice is that you are riding very heavy with your hands. It looks like you are hauling on your horse's mouth around the corners and right after landing. Try to loosen up and "let go" through your elbows.


I know, the part between my fingers where I hold my reins were red and burning after the warm up, and they get kinda "torn" after every jumping lesson! Its because he's so heavy on the bit beause i have to hold him back, otherwise he rushes too much forward. -.-


----------



## Vicizmax (Aug 11, 2008)

Spyder said:


> As I pointed out before, your horse has some issues. he is not relaxed. He is counter bent in many shots and he has a hollow back. Non of these problems will allow you to progress to a lengthen stride at canter and the loss of balance/cross canter when bringing him back from a rushed canter is telling you this.
> 
> Get the horse relaxed and moving forward in a rhythmic sequence of steps and then the rest will follow.


Yea but I already have most of that when I train, unless he's too fresh..
But then he gets hyper after the lengthening stride and it just gets so annoying because I have to spend like 15 minutes calming him down again.. :/


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

> Yea but I already have most of that when I train, unless he's too fresh..
> But then he gets hyper after the lengthening stride and it just gets so annoying because I have to spend like 15 minutes calming him down again.. :/


Don't mean to be mean, but your horse is not relaxed and you ask for help, stop making excuses - people are giving good advice!


----------



## Vicizmax (Aug 11, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Don't mean to be mean, but your horse is not relaxed and you ask for help, stop making excuses - people are giving good advice!


My horse _is_ mostly relaxed in daily training!
I know people are giving good advice and I take it, and I use it!
1. I've made my stirrups 2 holes longer.
2. I've ridden without stirrups a few days a week.
3. I've ridden him with a longer rein, making him relax and lower his head.

And it's helped, and now my horse _is_ more relaxed! I just dont have a video of it.


----------



## jeddah31 (Jun 11, 2008)

Ok, so I'm going to try and help.

I want your to breathe. Before you get on ,do some exercises like beding a d touching your toes, to just stretch and relax YOUR muscles. Do the same once your in the saddle so once you get in you don't stiffen up.

Work on lots of transitions with him. Ask your trainer if she can help you in a lesson doing transitions between jumps. Learn to ask him to trot over a jump, canter over the next one then trot after that then halt. You need to bein total control. Relax and just BREATHE, breathe through your mouth-it's a lot more effective.

I urge you to count out your striding out loud. Every canter stride count out,1,2,3,4 etc. out loud, to set a rhythm to ride to. This will help you judge your distances to fences so before you get to the fence you will learn to work out in your head, if there's room or not enough room for another stride, so you know how to set him up for it.

Half halt, but don't LEAN, which is what you're currently doing. I know you said he rushes, but your TEACHING him to continue to do so but letting him rush but leaning on the reins to attempt to balance the both of you. Half halt and give his head some space so he has a chance to soften and relax for you. A good way to soften for him without throwing the reins away is by just opening your fingers a tad as if your holding an icecream cone, and relax your fingers. Use lots of half halts but don't forget the most important thing... SOFTEN

Watch your releases. I know he's rushed, but you can't slow him down in mid-air, so just give him the room he needs to move, and trust him a little, then sit down and half halt again AFTER the jump.

Does this make sense? Hope it helped


----------



## Vicizmax (Aug 11, 2008)

jeddah31 said:


> Ok, so I'm going to try and help.
> 
> I want your to breathe. Before you get on ,do some exercises like beding a d touching your toes, to just stretch and relax YOUR muscles. Do the same once your in the saddle so once you get in you don't stiffen up.
> 
> ...


Ok thank you, I'll try that out! My trainer counts out loud for me sometimes, 1 - 2,3 1 - 2,3, and I count in my head most of the time. Usually it helps but probably not enough xD

About the transitions, thats something we call jumping-dressage, where you're not really having a jumping lesson, but a jumipng-dressage lesson.. xD Like you do all the ground work in jumping, and the basics, and so on.
I'll see if I can maybe ask her to do that, cuz i've been thinking about it and I think it would help, and now that you mention it, I'm really thinking about asking her next lesson or something.. 

Ok the 4th paragraph was a little confusing to read first time, but I got it.. xD I'll have to either write it down or memorize it if I'm going to try that next lesson.. o.o



> you can't slow him down in mid-air


Haha, I can actually speed him up in mid-air! I dont know if you saw, but in the video, the first time I jump the double jump, his stride is too short, he doesnt have enough gallop to clear it, but he still clears it because he somehow got the gallop in mid-air over the first jump. o.o
But maybe thats something jumping horses are taught to do or something, I myself have never jumped a horse that could do that.. Its very useful though. 
But no, I cant slow him down in mid-air, I cant even slow him down just galloping.. xD I think it would really help to do an excersise where i jump a fence, and then hal him maybe 5 meters after it or something, to teach him to wait for me and not just continue on.


----------



## jeddah31 (Jun 11, 2008)

Vicizmax said:


> Ok thank you, I'll try that out! My trainer counts out loud for me sometimes, 1 - 2,3 1 - 2,3, and I count in my head most of the time. Usually it helps but probably not enough xD
> 
> About the transitions, thats something we call jumping-dressage, where you're not really having a jumping lesson, but a jumipng-dressage lesson.. xD Like you do all the ground work in jumping, and the basics, and so on.
> I'll see if I can maybe ask her to do that, cuz i've been thinking about it and I think it would help, and now that you mention it, I'm really thinking about asking her next lesson or something..
> ...


Yep. The other day with my horse I did them, halting after jumps a few strides out. It really helped me and my horse both rock back onto ouur bums and be prepared. It makes the horse more aware the something is going to happen after the jump and they have to concentrate.

Whenn I say you can't slow him down mi-air, I mean that since you can't you should be soft with your hands overthe jump, because there's no point pulling on the reins. 

Good luck with your lessons try to get another video!


----------



## LE123 (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi there. That's a really cute pony/horse 

Now, the advise I'm going to give you is just advise, not a critisim. It's possible that there are style differences between where you live and North America.

From what I'm seeing, you are far too far behind the motion when jumping. For dressage, you want to engage your back/seat to ride the horse forwards, but in jumping, you need to stay 'light' in your seat. You are too far back, hence you are driving the pony on far too much with your seat. As a result, the pony is getting quick and you are using your hands to balance your position/stop the horse. 

A half halt is a half halt, but driving with your seat will cause a horse to run. Your leg, as a result of your upper body being too far back, has slide far to far forward, so you have no base of support. As a result, you aren't really using your leg to ride the horse forwards. Furthermore, you have no leg to balance your position and are resorting to your hands. This is why the pony pulls. Horses carry their weight 60% front end, 40% hindend. By hanging on the pony's mouth, you are encouraging him to travel with more than 60% power in his front. This is causing flat jumps and poor distances/rhythm.

I would have you work in your jumping position/half seat and get your leg back and underneath you and relax your body forwards/pull your shoulders forwards. Learn to ride a rhythm and soften your seat, so you can have a softer, more balanced horse. The principles of dressage are still there for jumping, but you have to remember your horse needs to be more square to jump properly.

Just read that you have sore hands after jumping. That's why--you are using your seat too much. Instead of using your seat to drive, soften it for a half halt. Get more weight into your stirrups, and keep your lower leg under your seat, rather than infront of it. You'll find it will help your horse's pace. I'd also work on grid/gymnastics to help your position, releases, lower leg and your pony's jump.


----------



## LE123 (Nov 28, 2008)

I should also add that you are a bit tall to be riding a pony. That could be another reason why you are behind the motion. I know it's tough to have to move on from ponies--many of my young riders/students have had a problem with that transition, but it was a huge benefit when they were on a horse that 'fit' them properly.


----------



## Vicizmax (Aug 11, 2008)

LE123 said:


> I should also add that you are a bit tall to be riding a pony. That could be another reason why you are behind the motion. I know it's tough to have to move on from ponies--many of my young riders/students have had a problem with that transition, but it was a huge benefit when they were on a horse that 'fit' them properly.


Yea, I should be moving on to a horse, but there just isn't any horses I can jump on.. 
There's only one, and it wont jump. It refuses as soon as the jump gets higher or a different colour or a different fill. And I can't exactly move forwards with a horse like that! So I'm jumping the pony untill there's something else for me to jump on.
As to dressage, we're actually selling my little pony so I can start riding horses.. :'(

But thanks for the advice! 
I can really see you know what you're saying, so I'll definitly use some of that adivice on Thursday 


As to dressage, I filmed myself again today! Just trotting, walking and so on. I'll put it up as soon as my computer decides to listen to me.. :evil:


----------



## LE123 (Nov 28, 2008)

Oh, I'm so sorry you have to sell your pony, but try and think of it as a good thing--your pony will go on to teach someone like he/she taught you, and you can move on to a horse that will progress your riding.  It's tough though, so I hope you aren't too sad 

I am a coach/trainer myself, so I've seen this in different students. Sometimes, your body and how it's built (meaning torso/leg length) can affect how you ride a horse/pony (the balance of each can enhance or de-enhance your position/ability).

Hope it helps! And I understand about you not having a horse to jump. Hopefully you will find something that can help you soon


----------



## Vicizmax (Aug 11, 2008)

Yes, thanks! 

But here's another dressage video which I've been promising for a while now.. 
My mum will be filming me soon again, where you can see closer up and so on, but for now there's only this.

*THE VIDEO:*


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Is that your coach/instructor trotting around on the dark horse in this video?


----------



## Vicizmax (Aug 11, 2008)

Spyder said:


> Is that your coach/instructor trotting around on the dark horse in this video?


No thats someone else. 
We have alot of blondes at our riding school, hehe.


----------



## jeddah31 (Jun 11, 2008)

at the end you said got his head more down.. he's really overbent and on the forehand, let him come up to the vertical so he can relax and usehis hindquarters properly

good sit trot


----------



## Vicizmax (Aug 11, 2008)

jeddah31 said:


> at the end you said got his head more down.. he's really overbent and on the forehand, let him come up to the vertical so he can relax and usehis hindquarters properly
> 
> good sit trot


His head position is not perfect at the moment, but its better all the way down there than up.
Right now i'm training on keeping his head down so he keeps it there instead of me having to force it down. Then when he stays down there and becomes loose in his body I'll start working on getting his hind legs under him and his head more vertical... Although I'm not entirely sure how I'll do that yet, but my trainer is working with me


----------



## KatieStanley (May 16, 2008)

I see some improvement, but like you have already mentioned that you are working on...it is indeed time for a bigger horse :wink: I can't wait to get video up of my and my new mare...it will have to be after christmas...as I bought my husband a video camera for christmas hehe...it's secretly for me :wink: Although he will use it for the track (he goes to the drag strip with his car)...I'm sneaky.


----------



## jeddah31 (Jun 11, 2008)

Vicizmax said:


> His head position is not perfect at the moment, but its better all the way down there than up.
> Right now i'm training on keeping his head down so he keeps it there instead of me having to force it down. Then when he stays down there and becomes loose in his body I'll start working on getting his hind legs under him and his head more vertical... Although I'm not entirely sure how I'll do that yet, but my trainer is working with me


He won't become loose in his body if he's on the forehand, hollow in the back and not engaging his butt. *Work from back to front*, not front to back. At the moment your setting him up and teaching him false collection. 

good luck


----------

